# Estimating Per Square Foot?



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

How long do you think it will take to rough ?


----------



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

dronai said:


> How long do you think it will take to rough ?


Let's say 40 Hours. That's travel time, etc.
Would you go higher / Lower?

15 mile commute each way.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Caustic CC said:


> Let's say 40 Hours. That's travel time, etc.
> Would you go higher / Lower?
> 
> 15 mile commute each way.



This comes with experience. All I can tell you is multiply your rate x those hours, and add for finish. Adjust next time. 

I never use square foot price. But I work with picky customers, and loaded up houses. I am doing a 7 car garage right now, that has more crap in it then most houses. 2 laundries, 30 cans, 2 sets of stairs, about 20 something outlets, refer, speakers, rv plug, 7 surface mtd lights !!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Caustic CC said:


> A basic "to code" rough in, 1050 square feet. Is it easier than to itemize?
> One worker. Obvious a small job.


Always better to itemize..you wont lose money on something that you forgot...

Make a basic list of every item that goes into residential construction and you can use the template for every job you bid...

Just plug in the numbers and do the math.. raise the price on job that are closed walls or labor intensive...


----------

